

Cable Providers Win Even in an a La Carte World - mlichtenstern
http://blogs.hbr.org/2014/10/cable-providers-win-even-in-an-a-la-carte-world/

======
mlichtenstern
"What Hazlett doesn’t see right now is any one company or model with the
inside track on the future of TV. 'It’s all in flux. No one knows really where
it’s going to go,' he says. 'There’s a graveyard of failed experiments and
it’s growing. And we’re going to see Apple TV, Roku, Google, Sony, Samsung,
and others we’ve never heard of all take more shots at this. No one’s gotten
it right, and that includes Netflix, which I think may be in the most
precarious position of all.'"

